# Bugatti Reclaims World Landspeed Record - 267.81mph



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Wolfsburg/Molsheim, July 4, 2010 – on a beautiful sunny day at 25 degrees the Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Super Sport achieved a new landspeed world record for production cars, on the proving grounds of the Volkswagen Group at Ehra-Lessien (nearby its headquarters at Wolfsburg). In the presence of the German Technical Inspection Agency (TÜV) and a representative of Guinness Book of Records the Super Sport achieved an average top speed of 431 km/h (267.81 mph).

*FULL STORY...*


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

slow


----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

YES!


----------



## DJohnsonn (Apr 12, 2011)

How long will that record last, I wonder? Especially with a lot of the larger (relatively speaking) supercar manufacturers swtiching focus to efficiency, perceived quickness, and driving dynamics, is anyone pursuing flat out land speed anymore? Is playing catch-up with Bugatti just too hard economically?

Oh well. As awesome as the Bugatti is, I'd still take a slower, sexier supercar. I don't know of too many places with enough straight away to reach 267 mph safely. I can cruise at >100mph on interstate highways in the US no problem, and it's plenty fun.


----------



## bpodlesnik (Mar 28, 2010)

DJohnsonn said:


> How long will that record last, I wonder? Especially with a lot of the larger (relatively speaking) supercar manufacturers swtiching focus to efficiency, perceived quickness, and driving dynamics, is anyone pursuing flat out land speed anymore? Is playing catch-up with Bugatti just too hard economically?
> 
> Oh well. As awesome as the Bugatti is, I'd still take a slower, sexier supercar. I don't know of too many places with enough straight away to reach 267 mph safely. I can cruise at >100mph on interstate highways in the US no problem, and it's plenty fun.


You know you don't always have drive at 267 mph in the Veyron. The great thing about the Veyron is it can be driven like an everyday car, is luxurious, and is the fastest production vehicle on the road.


----------



## 16vSciroccoFrank (Jan 18, 2011)

Ill trade you a bag of chips and the change in my pocket 

:laugh:


----------



## medicalVdub (Nov 17, 2010)

...and the great thing is that you can have one for only 2.5 Million dollars.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ill save 1.3mill, and invest in a porsche 9ff... Sorry but it will walk away from a Veyron, maybe not the Veyron SS, but it will be close in a standing mile race. Lots of cars break the 250mph speed barrier, they are production cars, tho not stock :thumbup:


----------



## fahrenheit62 (Dec 19, 2010)

damn i want one


----------



## hills (Aug 18, 2011)

sometimes when i ride my bicycle i hit nearly 400km/h, it says so on my hoff-com computer


----------



## sammichmanjr (Aug 19, 2011)

*Koenigsegg is working on one better.*

Koenigsegg has the new "Agera R" out this year. It's got 1115 BHP and weighs only a ton. Twin turbocharged 5.0L V8. It's simply amazing. 

Pics and specs here:
http://www.koenigsegg.com/cars/agera-r/specification/


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

Now if they could only get the new GTI to go that fast....


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

damn thats fast


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

As much a I love Porsches, for the money I would have to take a long look at the Nissan GT-R as the Veron is way out of my price range.


----------



## .:13 (Sep 7, 2009)

Am I the only one who think that the Veyron is the ugliest supercar out there?


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

.:13 said:


> Am I the only one who think that the Veyron is the ugliest supercar out there?


nope...


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

*Bugatti Veyron SS Striped of World Record by Guinness!....*

Courtesy of Autoblog (Canada):

"Last week, the Hennessey Venom GT laid claim (unofficially) to the world's fastest production car with a top speed of 265.7 miles per hour, but more importantly, it brought to light that the previous record holder, the Bugatti Veyron Super Sport, may have had an unfair advantage. According to Hennessey, the Veyron SS that topped out at 267.8 mph (431 km/h) back in 2010 had a modified speed restrictor, and The Sunday Times is reporting that Guinness World Records agrees. ...."

http://ca.autoblog.com/2013/04/08/bugatti-veyron-super-sport-stripped-of-worlds-fastest-car-title/


----------

